# Sparkly Vampire



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this. I saw this on Pinterest and thought it was worth sharing. Made me LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh I love it!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That put a big smile on my face. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Every haunter should have that.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

he he


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Gotta make one for next year!!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh that's cool...


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

There's my first idea for next year. Quick and easy too.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha, ha! I like it!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe I should get this done in time for the film...put it out as an "after-Halloween" prop...


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Tooo funny, on my list for next year also


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome


----------

